# [IDE]Consejo sobre HDD(cerrado)

## Magnum44

Hola a todos, hace ya tiempo que aparecen unos mensajes bastante preocupantes en mi dmesg a los que no les prestaba mucha atención, pero el caso es que el otro día cuando encendí mi Gentoo, resulta que se me habían petado un montón de datos por culpa de unas particiones medio corruptas (arreglado ya con fsck). Por esto perdí toda la configuración de KDE y de muchos otros programas, así como datos irremplazables que aunque no sean de vital importancia... pues jode.

El mensaje en cuestión que aparece en mi dmesg es este:

```
...

end_request: I/O error, dev hde, sector 79645911

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=79645912, sector=79645911

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hde, sector 79645911

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=79645912, sector=79645911

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hde, sector 79645911

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=79645912, sector=79645911

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hde, sector 79645911

...

```

El cual se está repitiendo cada segundo y me satura el dmesg y relentiza el sistema. No tengo muy claro de que va ese error ya que supuestamente ese disco duro hde forma parte del raid donde tengo instalado Gentoo. La cuestión es que no entiendo como Gentoo intenta acceder a ese disco duro a través del canal IDE y no a través del "canal raid" (raid por hardware)

Ultimamente me estoy planteando comprar una controladora SATA (mi pc ya es antiguo y no tiene) y un hdd de 500Gb ahora que están baratos, y reinstalar Gentoo en él para desacerme del RAID que no da más que quebraderos de cabeza.

¿Qué opinais?¿Me merece la pena meterme en una controladora SATA y un HDD o es mejor comerse la cabeza y seguir con el raid? Lo que más me preocupa es que un dia se me pete el raid entero por culpa de ese hde y me quede en pelotas...

En fin, ¿algún consejo?

 *Quote:*   

> EDITADO:

  *Quote:*   

> Resultado final: Array petado, y compra de una controladora SATA con 2 hdds sata2 (más barato que comprar 2 hdds IDE actualmente)
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos, he aprendido mucho de esta situación. Un saludo!

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Típico error cuando un disco rígido tiene sectores defectuosos, físicos o magnéticos.

Justamente acabo de hablar del mismo tema: CLICK

Es un RAID 0 o 1? (o 2?) Yo no me desharía de un RAID 1, si es tu caso... Nunca vas a tener la misma tasa de transferencia en un solo disco SATA contra la que se saca de un RAID 1.

Cualquier otra configuración RAID: Si, yo me desharía del RAID y me pasaría a alguna de las tantas otras posibilidades.

Saludos!

----------

## Magnum44

Mmmm... yo tengo montado un Raid 0 (Stripping) para dar mayor rendimiento (El raid 1 es mirroring, duplicacion de datos)... La idea es pasar de dos hdds ATA133 en raid (fakeraid) a uno SATA2, porque ya estoy bastante cansado de tener que andar con pies de plomo con el raid (no sabes lo facil que es petar la tabla de contenidos al intentar instalar GRUB).

¿Hay alguna manera de solucionar esos fallos del hdd sin deshacer el raid? No me gustaría perder mi gentoo con el que llevo tantos años...

Gracias por las respuestas

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Perdón, me refería a stripping, justamente.

Y si, sin deshacer el raid, bastarían dos pasadas (mínimo) con mhdd sobre el disco conflictivo, una con erase waits activado y la segunda con remap activado.

Como va a bajo nivel, no le importa el contenido del disco, se basa en tiempos de acceso por sector.

No pierde nunca información, indistintamente del formato del disco, salvo la de los sectores defectuosos que hubiera, que de todas formas ya está perdida de antemano.

Si después de una pasada en cada modo, a la segunda de c/u siguen apareciendo sectores defectuosos nuevos, a cambiar el disco por otro urgente!

Por cierto, en un disco de 80gb por ej, cada pasada no lleva mas de 10 minutos.

Saludos!

----------

## Magnum44

Lo probaré entonces, ya lo estoy bajando. Espero que no me pete el gentoo entero.

Muchas graciaaaaaaaaas!   :Razz: 

----------

## Magnum44

Acabo ahora mismo de arrancar con el cd autoarrancable de mHDD, pero no encuentro las opciones que me dices, ¿podrías concretar un poco más? es que me da pánico cargarme el raid o la información que tiene dentro.

Ah, tenías razón, me detecta los hdds del raid perfectamente.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Shure, va un mini how-to de mhdd:

Primero lo primero, por poderoso peligroso, si puedes leer el manual, mejor.

Mhdd por defecto trabaja sobre el canal secundario IDE o sobre cualquier otra controladora de almacenamiento masivo que hubiera en la pc... Una raid, scsi o sata por ej.

En el caso de un disco rígido conectado sobre el canal primario IDE, antes de arrancar mhdd es necesario editar \cfg\mhdd.cfg agregando la linea:

```
#primary_enabled=true
```

Al contrario de linux, el simbolo # indica linea "no comentariada"... En fin.

Si ya te detecta los dos discos, se selecciona el del problema de la lista que aparece y se scanea tipeando la palabra "scan" o presionando F4

Lo siguiente es modificar la lista de opciones disponibles. En tu caso la primera pasada debe ir con la opción "erase waits" habilitada (ON).

Cuando la tengas habilitada, con F4 nuevamente inicia el proceso.

Erase waits formateará a bajo nivel todos los sectores fallados en donde el tiempo de acceso sea mayor o igual a 500ms.

Con esto se logran acomodar todos esos sectores defectuosos que son magnéticos y no físicos, de la superficie del disco.

Una vez que termine, una segunda pasada, esta vez con la opción "remap" activada, que es la que se encarga de llegado el caso, si sigue habiendo sectores con tiempos de acceso demasiado largos, remapearlos a la P-LIST del disco rígido e ir habilitando un sector nuevo (hay 200 disponibles en total en todos los discos) que lo reemplace.

Tengo por costumbre hacer 4 pasadas en total para verificar, dos de c/u en el orden anterior.

Para que te sirva de parámetro, en un disco nuevo y sano, los tiempos de acceso por sector siempre son menores de 50ms con algun que otro sector suelto de 100 a 150ms.

Saludos!

----------

## Magnum44

Buff... creo que por impaciente la he cagado a base de bien.

El caso es que no edité ningún fichero del mhdd y lo puse a hacer un scan sin parámetro (ni erase waits ni remap) simplemente para ver que detectaba. Me detectó un montonazo de errores los cuales no entiendo:

UNC: 748

AMNF: 30

Zona Roja: 8

Zona Marrón: 4

Zona Verde: 11

Cuando acabó el scan, lo puse a hacer un scan+erasewaits el cual tardó más o menos 1h 17min y cuando acabó ese, lo puse a hacer un scan+remap, el cual lo dejé toda la noche porque era tarde, y ahora que acabo de llegar al pc, me lo encuentro que aún sigue, y sólo lleva un 4.4% recorrido de todo el hdd. Y la cosa no acaba ahí, la pantalla está llena de cruces rojas (UNC) y el disco duro de vez en cuando hace el típico sonido CLICK de cuando están medio muertos. Puf, estoy desesperao, no se si me he cargado todo, no se si parar el scan o si seguir... ARG!  

Mientras tanto lo dejaré escaneando+remapeando, que tengo que ir a una boda. Puf, valla marrón.

Somebody heeeeelp!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Wohhooow! 748 cruces rojas?

En la p-list hay disponibles como mucho 200 sectores nuevos.

Te ha pasado una de estas dos: O el disco tiene problemas magnéticos en la superficie, que se repararían con la opción erase waits o bien en algún momento te ha producido un super rayón producto de un golpe o mal apagado con la pc funcionando.

Por la cantidad, la mas probable de las dos es la primera.

En el estado en que está, si sigue sin avanzar, habría que apagar por completo la pc y volverla a encender para que el disco reinicialice, volviendo a correr mhdd pero remapeando en este caso. 

También podría estar dañado el preamplificador del cabezal, si puedes tomar nota aun que sea mental de la ubicación de los sectores que van apareciendo como UNC o en rojo y repetir el proceso, se puede diagnosticar... Si aparecen aleatoriamente ubicados, hay un problema en el pre, a menos que seas un cirujano electrónico, corriendo a reemplazar ese disco por otro. Si las marcas aparecen siempre en el mismo lugar es la superficie del disco y es reparable.

Al no ser destructivo el proceso, el scan se puede interrumpir en cualquier momento y reiniciar desde ese punto tomando nota de la ubicación en que se detiene.

Suerte, sigo acá esperando respuesta a ver como te fué.

Saludos!

----------

## Magnum44

Uf, son las 4:30 am y acabo de volver de una boda... no veas como sienta encender la pantalla del pc pa ver que ha pasado y ver una maravillosa pantalla azul tipo pantallazo de windows que pone esto:

*** CATASTROPHIC FAILURE ***

Tengo una foto, por si la quieres ver xD

La cosa es que to jodio, voy yo y le doy a reset, pa ver si aun queda algo vivo... y para mi GRAN sorpresa, ahora mismo estoy escribiendo este post desde mi gentoo!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!

No se que es lo que ha hecho el remap o ha dejado de hacer, pero yo solo veía cruces rojas y un gran error y al parecer aun me funciona esto... Mañana continuaré pasandole el scan al otro disco duro y le daré una segunda pasada al primero. De todas maneras, no entiendo la cuestión del remap, ya que el catastrophic failure este lo dio cuando llevaba unos 6 gigas de 120... ¿Realmente vale para algo el remap?

En fin, ya no son horas, y llevo más de 16 horas en una boda. Me voy pa cama, mañana prosigo y os comento.

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda. La verdad es que estoy aprendiendo mucho de este tema, y aunque al final tenga que cambiar discos duros... mola, por lo menos he aprendido algo.

Bye!   :Surprised: 

----------

## Magnum44

Al fin me he cargado algo, era raro ya que tardase tanto... Resulta que hoy he vuelto a las andadas con el mhdd, a seguir lo que había dejado ayer, con lo que le hice un scan+erasewrites al segundo hdd del raid, el cual resultó con 8 erasewrites, y después un scan+remap, el cual acabó bastante pronto y sin ninguna incidencia. El asunto está en que decidí volver a escanear el primer hdd con erasewrites y me devolvió unos 841 al final, contra 2272 de la anterior pasada. Hasta aquí todo bien, asi que seguí haciendole un scan+remap que acabé cancelando cuando vi que volvía a tardar tantísimo tiempo y aparecían tantas cruces como ayer, pero que curiosamente empezaba a detectar a partir de los 6 gigas que había cubierto en el anterior remap.

El asunto es que reincié en gentoo, para ver si seguia vivo, y cuando llego a mi gestor de entrada en las X, me dice que no existe el home de mi usuario (no se ha montado la partición del raid donde almaceno /home). Intentando montar a mano esa partición, este es el error:

```
mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros incorrecto, opción incorrecta, superbloque incorrecto en /dev/mapper/hpt37x_dbehbafbhd5, falta la página de códigos, o algún otro error.

En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe dmesg|tail o algo parecido
```

Vamos que si no me equivoco he petado la tabla de partición de /home   

ME CAGO EN TODO!

A ver si mañana busco una controladora SATA2 para mi equipo y le meto un hdd sata2 para sustituir el raid.

Pfff, valla marrón.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Va empeorando la cosa por lo que veo...

Se ve que el estado del disco ya no da para mas... Así como está quizás la mejor opción sea volcar todo el segundo disco del raid a otro para ver si se puede al menos levantar la información importante de /home

Podrías bootear desde algun live, conectar un tercer disco rígido que sea del mismo tamaño pero que no esté en raid y hacer un " cat /dev/hdx > /dev/hdx1 " donde hdx es el disco que falla y hdx1 es el nuevo, para luego reemplazar el fallado por este otro.

Esta operación, con el disco dañado puede llevar muuuuuucho tiempo.

En cuanto a la opción remap: Todos los discos a partir de los de 20gb en adelante mas o menos incorporan una serie de sectores adicionales no utilizables de fábrica (hasta donde sé 200 en total) y una lista de sectores en la memoria flash de la placa controladora del disco que se puede ir llenando con los sectores que se van rompiendo.

Esta lista es la famosa p-list. La opción remap agrega los sectores "incurables" a la p-list, de forma de que el cabezal no acceda nunca mas a ese sector, lo deja inutilizable, y paralelamente va habilitando para que lo reemplace uno de estos 200 sectores adicionales.

Teniendo esto en cuenta, es obvio que todos los discos son reparables en cuanto al estado de la superficie, pero solo hasta cierto punto. Tu disco en particular ya está para la jubilación parece...

Que sistema de archivos tiene el raid?

Saludos!

----------

## Magnum44

Buf, ya no dio para mas, ahora estoy escribiendo desde el gnome web browser del LiveCD. La ultima vez que intente arrancar el raid rebento todo, ya no podia ni arrancar linux, asi que ya lo di por imposible y me he comprado una controladora SATA y 2 hdds de 320gb.

Ahora mismo voy por la tercera vez que intento instalar gentoo desde el LiveCD, que por cierto, no me extranha que la gente no instale gentoo con lo malo que es el instalador. Estoy pensando en instalarlo desde cero con el minimal, como en los viejos tiempos. Hasta llegu'e a plantearme instalar Ubuntu... y no lo descarto como me toque mucho los pies esto.

Ya casi no recordaba lo que era la instalacion de gentoo...

En respuesta a tu pregunta, el sistema de ficheros que usaba en linux era ext3. Pero creo que ya no le voy a dedicar ni un minuto mas a esos hdds porque necesito el ordenador operativo cuanto antes ya que dependo de el para trabajo y estudios. Lo mas importante de home ya lo habia salvado antes de ponerme con mhdd, solo he perdido mp3 y alguna que otra pijada mas. Creo que lo que mas me fastidia haber perdido es la configuracion de TOOOOODOS los programas y tener que volver a ponerlo todo a mi gusto ya que llevaba con el mismo gentoo unos 4 anhos ininterrumpidos... snifff   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si que controlas de todo este tema de restauracion de hdds, trabajas en algo relacionado? donde has aprendido todo eso? porque a mi en la facultad no me ensenhan nada tan practico...

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Buf, ya no dio para mas, ahora estoy escribiendo desde el gnome web browser del LiveCD. La ultima vez que intente arrancar el raid rebento todo, ya no podia ni arrancar linux, asi que ya lo di por imposible y me he comprado una controladora SATA y 2 hdds de 320gb.
> 
> Ahora mismo voy por la tercera vez que intento instalar gentoo desde el LiveCD, que por cierto, no me extranha que la gente no instale gentoo con lo malo que es el instalador. Estoy pensando en instalarlo desde cero con el minimal, como en los viejos tiempos. Hasta llegu'e a plantearme instalar Ubuntu... y no lo descarto como me toque mucho los pies esto.

 

El livecd con el instalador gráfico está más roto que los huesos de Matusalem a estas alturas. Incluso he oído de gente que ha perdido particiones por culpa del maldito instalador. Usa el cd mínimo e instala a mano.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si que controlas de todo este tema de restauracion de hdds, trabajas en algo relacionado? donde has aprendido todo eso? porque a mi en la facultad no me ensenhan nada tan practico...

 

Suele pasar, tampoco lo hacían en la mía. Eso si, de matemáticas se va uno bien servido  :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Si que controlas de todo este tema de restauracion de hdds, trabajas en algo relacionado? donde has aprendido todo eso? porque a mi en la facultad no me ensenhan nada tan practico...

 

12 años llevo ya dedicándome profesionalmente a la parte técnica de la informática justamente.   :Wink: 

6 meses en Gentoo linux, por cierto... Y si, como dice 6thpink, mejor hacerlo a mano, desde algun stage, lleva mas tiempo la puesta a punto pero tiras otros 4 años mas de corrido, jeje.

Si algun día te haces el tiempo para volver a tratar de poner en funcionamiento el raid, teniendo ext3 se me ocurren un par de alternativas mas...

Saludos!

----------

